# Info For A Novice???



## Zoey3 (Oct 18, 2008)

Any info you can give me would be great! Showing info, general care info, ect. I have lots of experience with horses and currently have a mini horse colt. I think he needs a friend and I have always wanted a mini donkey!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Zoey3 (Oct 25, 2008)

Probably not getting one now...why will one help me?





I recieved lots of help on the Mini Horse Forum.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, Zoey!



I hope you won't rule out getting a mini donkey - especially if you have always wanted one



I have no experience with mini horses, but I know some on here have both mini horses & mini donkeys, so hopefully someone will chime in about how they are for companions to each other, etc.

I live in Missouri and our State Fair has a whole day (almost) devoted to donkeys & mules of all sizes. At least around here there are some showing opportunities for them periodically. As for general care, they are definitely easy keepers & can easily get overweight and develop a crest on their necks if overfed. They need to be wormed every 2 months, and hooves must be trimmed VERY regularly. That's all that comes to mind now -

Oh yes, they do take LOTS of spoiling too





All I can say is I love my two little jennets and can't imagine life without them - and also I'll never regret that I got TWO so they have each other for buddies



:wub Good luck with your decision, and let us know if you decide to get a little donk!!


----------



## Zoey3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for replying!





What kind of feed do they eat? My mini horse eats Omelene 200(16% protein) plus coastal hay and some grass.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 26, 2008)

Zoey3 said:


> What kind of feed do they eat? My mini horse eats Omelene 200(16% protein) plus coastal hay and some grass.


I know everyone feeds a little differently. I am (still) giving my two 17-month-old jennets a tiny bit of Nutrena Youth (Horse) feed plus a dash of sweet feed per day. When I say "tiny" - it's only about 1 to 1 1/2 cup of the Youth Feed per donkey per day (fed in two divided servings). They also get a small amount of timothy mix hay twice daily and as of now, they still have a little grass to graze on for at least a little while every day. I know some give a little grain/oats & some do not. I still like to keep a little horse feed in for the vitamins/nutrition, but would like to switch to a "lighter" version in the near future. I'm just having some trouble finding what I want in our rural area.



Anyway, no matter what I feed I just try to keep an eye on their "figures" to make sure they're not looking too "round"



Hope this helps.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a quiet forum..be patence and someone will reply..like myself they don't visit everyday. I cannot offer any help..I just added a family (15) donkeys to our mini horse family a few months ago. My 1st ever experience with donkeys...the donkeys are seem more laid back than horses. My little herd has trust issues..they have never been handled and they are still trying to figure me out as much as I am them. They are smart little boogers LOL

Good luck..no doubt you would love a little donk!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 2, 2008)

Donkeys need to be on a Low Starch, Low Sugar Diet. and Also No Grains. But Crimped Oats in Moderation is ok. like less then a cupp, they should also get some supplement, i feed SunShine Vitamine By Blue Seal, No Chew, and they get Daily wormer. I feed Grains once a day.


----------



## TN Belle (Nov 13, 2008)

All I have is one 16 yr old mini horse gelding and one 6 yr old mini donkey gelding. My horse was seperated from the big horses at the boarding barn and he stood in one corner all day, watching the other horses. When I got the donkey, the horse is now going everywhere and I think he likes not being alone BUT he is very dominant over the donkey and he is not afraid to say so by kicking and chasing him. They are not best friends by any strech of the imagination, but I do think they appreciate each others company. You can't split them up very easily without the donkey going nuts about being alone, so they have to be with each other. The donkey even leans on the fence or stall wall of the mini if he can't get close enough. And he will bray nonstop if he can't see me or the horse working around the barn or at shows.

Some say the answer is a third animal but I can't afford that now. Be warned when people say they get attached to you or another animal, they mean it, some breeders will only sell pairs if you don't already have one.

But they are so loveable and can't get enough loving on.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Nov 14, 2008)

I HAVE BOTH MINI HORSES AND A MINI DONKEY. HE IS A HOOT,HE KEEPS ME DOUBLED UP LAUGHING. HE PLAYS WITH MY MINI BOYS AND IS VERY FRIENDLY WITH PEOPLE. I NEVER THOUGH I WOULD ENJOY A DONKEY AS MUCH AS I DO,A LOT OF LOVE IN A SMALL PACKAGE. I'VE BEEN FEEDING HIM A SCOOP OF 9% SWEET FEED ONCE A DAY AND HE HAS HAY AT WILL. IT MAY NOT BE PERFECT BUT IT WORKS FOR HIM.


----------



## fancyappy (Dec 6, 2008)

We have mini horses and mini donks. I never imagined how much fun doks are...so affectionate and cuddly. I really love these guys. Mine are very bonded to each other and it is endearing to see them together.

Hope you decide to get one. or two...You wont regret it.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 7, 2008)

i started with mini horses... later added mini donks... ended up selling some of my horses to get more donks. i love them to pieces and cannot imagine life without them. i would love to win the lottery so i could get more





but i can't tell you about showing as i don't do that...


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 8, 2008)

I have mini-horses and mini-donkeys. I find the donks to be more affectionate and amusing. They love having their head cradled and ears gentlely rubbed. They play with balls and piece of hose (with-out any metal). They will each take hold of the ball handle or hose, and go up in the air, pushing each other until one gives up--a game of donkey "chicken"! I was told to buy donkeys in pairs, or never to have only one. Dumb me, I put my one donkey in with some big horses. The donk threw balls at their legs and scared them. He wondered why they won't play ball! Then he ate three long tails in one day to show his unhappiness! I bought a buddy for him shortly there-after and they are very happy! I am going to have some mini-mules born in the spring! It will be a real adventure to see what they are like!!! My vet told me, they really don't need grain, just good grass hay. And even though it appears that their hooves are growing slower and they don't need to be trimmed as often, they often wear their little hooves un-evenly, so it is still important to have regular trims, per my farrier! Best wishes and love those Long-ears, Wendy


----------

